# Advice on Plants Fertz



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 gallon fresh water tank with two plants. I don't have CO2. Now I was looking for some fertilizer for my plants. I show in my market API Leaf Zone,API Root Tab, Tetra fertz exactly I dont know name of it But I know it is from Tetra and lastly Seachem Flourish liquid or Tablets. I wanted to know which one is gud from those. can somebody give me advice on that


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

i hear seachem is good.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Seachem is very good


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

milindsaraswala said:


> I wanted to know which one is gud from those. can somebody give me advice on that


ms:

Based on the context of your post and the information (or lack thereof) contained in your post I believe that Seachem Flourish liquid would be appropriate for you.

TR


----------



## Hermesgrafix (Apr 24, 2010)

Seachem, I put it in my tank upon start up a few months ago and they have blown up! Everything is growing good and thick, take a look at some pictures I have, Mike


----------

